# CRS turning black?



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Lol lately all my shrimps are changing colors... Anyway I got some CRS from Mykiss in March and unfortunately they all died my May. But before they died their red strips (only red) started turning black around the edges on their body. At first I thought Patrick kept his CRS with Crystal Blacks since my original CRS wasn't affected at all. Then I pmed him and he said he keeps them separate and he didn't believe it was diseases. I'm thinking of getting some CRS from Patrick again so I need to know what's wrong. Has this happened to anyone else before? Why are they turning black?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Health & Nutrition - ShrimpNow !!!

You may want to go through the posts on shrimpnow health section or ask your question there. They are mostly all shrimp keepers


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Plantedinvertz, ShrimpNow maybe better!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

You may want to read this :

Burn spot disease « CRUSTAHUNTER


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Tried but I don't think so :/


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Shrimps change color due to stress or sickness just a heads up, so it is never good if they change to different color IMO.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

May be possible that the CRS you got weren't full grown yet, and as they grow up some black genes in the shrimp started to show up. Some CRS have black on them and can look half and half.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I seen blackish red crystal before, a weird mix sort of root beer colour.... some say that they will either be black or red but there definately are mutations....


----------

